# Screen Printing Skateboards: I need to know it all



## donkeypaw (Aug 16, 2012)

I Need to Print entire deck surface.
I know about heat Transfer, but where do you find a heat roller press?

I have watched tons of you tube videos? I get the jist. Now i need resources, Materials, ETC. to get started right.

Im more interested in the screenprint method.

with that, is there specific Ink, what is it?
Squegees, curved?
Screens, Where are they?

anything will help, even if its more you tube vids.

Thank you,
Randy


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Randy, 
I would imagine that it would be a graphic ink...they're solvent based and air dry.
(So, you'd also have to use the appropriate emulsion for graphic ink too.)
I know that silkscreeningsupplies.com (Ryonet) carries this.
As far as equipment goes, I'm sure you've noticed from watching the youtube videos (at least the ones that I've seen..)that they're making their own jigs, regular screens and squeegees. 
I'd almost think that it would be ideal to use older static screens that don't have as much tension to them. I'm thinking that your best bet may be to use the best ideas that you see in the videos to make your setup and lots of experimentation.


----------



## donkeypaw (Aug 16, 2012)

First of all, Thank you Celtic for your response. It makes perfect sense just to experiment. I kinda feel like i know all the answers to my own questions, Ideas are endless when it comes to making screens. I've thought of fabricating custom aluminum screens with slots to slip in a screen(like a hat frame.) Maybe over sized screens with looser mesh(not diggin' that idea.) i have made wood frames (have not yet tested, and how do you burn a full deck print when its already curved? Plexiglass skateboard?)

I think most importantly, What would be the recommended ink for Print? Nazdar? 97 series?
maybe something easier to work with?


----------



## PDAprintshop (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been printing my own boards for awhile now just for fun. the tricky thing about them is the concave in today's decks. I use a table with mounts for different sized decks and bought a pair of hinge clamps and use older over sized wooden screens. I'm estimating they are 36 x 23 or so. I have used different types of inks depending on if the deck has a coat of paint on it or not. Some say use a curved squeegee, I have not but i wouldn't count it out. I have just been using a 60 duro squeegee and haven't had any issues once I got used to it, just remember its not a t-shirt. If i am printing blank decks (make sure you sand off any laquer that is on there when you buy them) I use a 156 mesh and a permanent water based acrylic ink that speedball carries. Generally one stroke will do it and hit it with a heat gun and coat with your own laquer. If im printing boards that have solid colors of paint on them I use a higher mesh and solvent based paint (a pain to clean if it dries) or Nazdar's 2700 series (also a pain to clean) once again hit with a heat gun and apply laquer. remember that different types of emulsions must be used depending on what type of inks you're using. With my set up i've got about a 7.5 inch x 14(big enough for 8.5 inch decks) inch print area in between where you mount your trucks. I've used hat screens and smaller screens(even speedball ones from Michaels) to print nose and tails which can be a pain. When I print those i usually have someone holding the board off the table making sure that the nose or tail is flat. I'll look for pictures and try to put some up here


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I remember trying this back in the day. This helped: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spJ6uF0fT2E[/media]


----------

